# Flaming squirrel ignites car in Bayonne



## Big Don (Oct 19, 2007)

*Flaming squirrel ignites car in Bayonne*

*by N. Clark Judd Thursday October 18, 2007,  7:29 PM
NJ.com
Excerpt:

*


It's Rocky the Frying Squirrel!
 A kamikaze squirrel fell from the sky and detonated a Bayonne woman's car yesterday, police said today.


Lindsey Millar, 23, and her brother, Tony, 22, were both home Wednesday at about 12:45 p.m. when Lindsey's car suddenly started burning outside their 42nd Street home.
 Tony Millar said firefighters told them it was the work of a buck-toothed saboteur that had been gnawing on overhead power lines connected to a transformer directly above the 2006 Toyota Camry.
 "The squirrel chewed through the wire, was set on fire, fell down directly to where the car was," Tony Millar said. "The squirrel, on fire, slid into the engine compartment and blew up the car.
<<SNIP>>"It's something to laugh about once she has a new car," he said. "It's not funny yet."http://www.nj.com/hudsoncountynow/index.ssf/2007/10/flaming_squirrel_ignites_car_i.html


----------



## Big Don (Oct 19, 2007)

> It's not funny yet


 He's so wrong...


----------



## Dave Leverich (Oct 20, 2007)

Hehe, reminds me of another rodent... look at the bones!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 21, 2007)

LMAO! .... Poor squirrel!


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 22, 2007)

I knew it was only a matter of time before Al Quaida started deploying their fanatic rodent suicide squads. Call in the anti-terror cats and dogs fast!


----------



## Big Don (Oct 22, 2007)

Cirdan said:


> I knew it was only a matter of time before Al Quaida started deploying their fanatic rodent suicide squads. Call in the anti-terror cats and dogs fast!


Just a few months ago, Iran blamed those maniacal Joos for infiltration by Spy Squirrels. 
No, really:http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=12131243


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 22, 2007)

As a huge fanboy for squirrels, even the murderous American Greys that have infiltrated our land, I'm very sad whenever I see one demised .

I do have to wonder what on earth he was up to tho'.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 22, 2007)

From working in Cable TV, the fuzzy little thing was likely having lunch. Apparently the insulation around the cables tastes good to squirrels.


----------



## bydand (Oct 22, 2007)

It is wrong I know, but I about split a seam laughing when I read this.  This sounds like something that would happen to me.  Come on now, just think of the conversation with your insurance company.  :lfao:


----------



## Big Don (Oct 22, 2007)

bydand said:


> It is wrong I know, but I about split a seam laughing when I read this.  This sounds like something that would happen to me.  Come on now, just think of the conversation with your insurance company.  :lfao:


Insurance Agent: "Yes, I know you bought the "Act of God" Coverage, but that only covers burning bushes, not flaming rodents..."


----------



## Yeti (Oct 23, 2007)

I tell you there is more to this than meets the eye....how does a burning squirrel just "slide" into the engine compartment?...Something is amiss at the Circle K!


----------



## Big Don (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeti said:


> I tell you there is more to this than meets the eye....how does a burning squirrel just "slide" into the engine compartment?...Something is amiss at the Circle K!


The phrase you are looking for: "Strange things are afoot at the Circle K"


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 23, 2007)

bydand said:


> It is wrong I know, but I about split a seam laughing when I read this.  This sounds like something that would happen to me.


As a fellow Schleprock, I commiserate with your comment.



Sukerkin said:


> As a huge fanboy for squirrels, even the murderous American Greys that have infiltrated our land, I'm very sad whenever I see one demised .


Sukerkin, I like you.  I really do.  But get over yourself, dear.  They're little rats with fur coats is all. With all the disease and pestilence, destructiveness, manipulative skulduggery ... believe me.  They're rodents pure and simple.  I know this because my cat drools over the infestation in our neighborhood.  If I wanted her to die from diseases from these nasty furry beasties and lower herself to gnaw on their little skulls, I'd free the vixen.  Alas, I love her so, hence she remains in her people-cage wont to hunt, rip and kill.

The other mangy feline creatures free to roam the neighborhood can manage the rat - er, squirrel - population.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 24, 2007)

'Tree rats' is the name we give them. They are a good source of food and quite tasty in my opinion.

 Squirrel stew, squirrel nuggets, fried squirrel, baked squirrel, grilled squirrel, etc ... mmmmm. 

 It's much better to take them out with a headshot with a .22 or even a pellet gun so you don't have all the pellets from a shotgun to dig out.

 As for diseases, they don't have parasites during the cold season, perfect time to stock up.

 Save on the chicken bill, eat tree rats!!


----------



## Yeti (Nov 12, 2007)

Big Don said:


> The phrase you are looking for: "Strange things are afoot at the Circle K"


Thank you!
I knew I was off a bit, but couldn't for the life of me remember the exact phraseology.


----------

